# Most compatible alternative 64 bit operating System.



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

What is the most compatible alternative operating systems?
Something that is a good choice for a test install.
Can any of them run MS office, Visual Studio etc?
I was looking at a op system called ReactOS but and I was wonder if any alternative
op systems run software that runs on windows.
Thank you,


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Alternative to what?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you want to run Windows software then you run Windows. Period!


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Then what other software goes with the other operating systems?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

muckmail said:


> Then what other software goes with the other operating systems?


Software needs to be written and compiled for the operating system it is going to be running under. Which is why Microsoft creates a separate app for Office as does Adobe for all their applications that run on other operating systems.

Now there is still development of WINE and CrossOver. Which kind of allows you to run Windows applications on Linux and OS X operating systems but do you really want to rely on that.

If you want to run another operating system then just use the applications that are written for that operating system. There is Libre Office and Open Office for Linux and Windows. Microsoft makes office for OS X. I believe Open Office and Libre office also run on OS X. The point is that you need to use the version that was developed for that operating system.


----------

